

PennApps Livestream. Demos starting 2:30 EST. - AlexeyMK
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/pennapps-demos

======
larrys
What's the point of livestreaming where you can't see anything displayed on
the screen?

~~~
useflyer
Hit play

------
m_ke
Damn I had my name down and was ready to go but got hammered with HW

~~~
tessr
You're missing out! Go to PennApps and do your homework :P

------
robertli
Anyone catch the winners?

~~~
pgebhard
This one won: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=So5LnQB7iyE>

------
gailees
Hellllll yeah

